# Using a Generator



## jonsmith16300 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a generator im trying to use fro my growroom op. I need to tone down the noise, as i am using it in my garage, and do not want anyone to hear. I have constructed a box 6'x4'x6' and put the generator inside of it. it has a 6" fan inside of it to cool(although it is not working as expected. The rumble is still mighty when ran in this box, so my next solution was to build myself a room around the box measuring either 8'-12'x8'x8'. the problem is i have no idea how to go about doing this. I need help. Please help.


----------



## speedhabit (Jan 13, 2008)

Aight, think of the generator like any engine, top things to do are seat it with material to dampen the vibration (rubber, Urathane) and as far as the noise, try and construct some sort of silencer on both the intake and exhaust. You dont want to box it up because it will not work as efficiently if it needs to take in 30% of its exhaust along with fresh o2. 

Post a pic and Ill be more creative, but just boxing it up... I dont know. Intake silencer and a muffler sound better. Im assuming this is a 4 stroke gas or diesel type deal......sounds expensive if your not in like the middle east.


----------



## jonsmith16300 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for resoponding. it is a natural gas/propane home back up genrator (6000rw ng/7000rw p). i dont have a camera at the moment to show photos, but the thing is loud. real loud. if i took it out of the box, and just used the room i want to build, would that work? i also have the option of purchasing quietrock drywall sheets that are the equivilant of 8 sheetrocks, in comparison to sound. Please help.


----------



## ultranyte (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm assuming you did provide an air in and air out for the engine to breathe, since you didn't mention it.
sheetrock will kill some of the noise, but you'll need to make many layers until it stops vibrations enough.
another alternative is to install a custom muffler system, just visit a auto shop and bring the generator they should be able to make it quiet.

But if you want really kill the noise, you need to make a box of concrete about 3" thick. Its easy to do if you dig a hole and bury the generator but that's my method


----------



## Everready (Jan 14, 2008)

If you have the money you could get some mattresses, they are great for insulating sound and should box the thing up pretty well. I would use that and 2X somethings, use some great fans and tubing and that should do it.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 14, 2008)

it probably has one of those cheesy lil mufflers like a lawnmower or snowblower etc. What you gotta try to do is see if you can somehow adapt an exhaust pipe to that that leads outside. and somewhere along that line use a regular car muffler. Thats what i would try. But if you cant weld or dont have anyone who can you might not be able to do this. But it is probably the most effective way without doing something like you already have and that could be a fire hazzard


----------



## rkm (Jan 14, 2008)

You cant just plug the system into the wall? Why the generator? Are you growing out in a cabin in the woods that does not have electricity.


----------

